# Nose-bleeds



## Fonze (6 Feb 2018)

why ?
I'm 47 and apart from a couple after I used my snout to stop someone's fist, I've all of a sudden started having them regulary, though the strange thing is just the left side ..
Anyone offer an explanation or opinion ?


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2018)

Fonze said:


> why ?
> I'm 47 and apart from a couple after I used my snout to stop someone's fist, I've all of a sudden started having them regulary, though the strange thing is just the left side ..
> Anyone offer an explanation or opinion ?


Weak capillary.

Stop picking 

Assuming you’ve not got a cold or allergies


----------



## Tin Pot (6 Feb 2018)

Blood pressure?

Cycling more frequently in cold/polluted environment?

Become a bit of a pansy?


----------



## Dave7 (6 Feb 2018)

I would suggest a check up....sooner rather than later. As @Tin Pot suggests it be blood pressure....in which case it needs attention.


----------



## Senior67 (6 Feb 2018)

Fonze said:


> why ?
> I'm 47 and apart from a couple after I used my snout to stop someone's fist, I've all of a sudden started having them regulary, though the strange thing is just the left side ..
> Anyone offer an explanation or opinion ?



get checked out at doctors to make sure, friend of mine started to have frequent nose bleeds went to doctors and was sent to hospital, turns out that if he had not had the nose bleeds he probably would have had a stroke is now taking medication.


----------



## Nibor (6 Feb 2018)

High blood pressure to be precise. I used to get them until I got mine under control


----------



## vickster (6 Feb 2018)

I get them and have never had high BP (at least not since I stopped smoking 15 odd years ago)

Dodgy capillary up my left nostril which was cauterised after a non stopping bleed. I tend to get bleeds after long haul flights due to the dry air (it was flying to the US and back in the space of 72 hours that led to the above) or if I’ve had a very snotty cold and blowing nose a lot!

Best get checked if they are very frequent or long lasting (not stopping with pinching/ice). My dad gets them but he’s on warfarin


----------



## mjr (23 Feb 2018)

vickster said:


> Weak capillary.
> 
> Stop picking
> 
> Assuming you’ve not got a cold or allergies


And if you have a cold AND allergies, what then, please?

Is there any way to reduce the risk of a post cycling one?


----------



## The Jogger (1 Mar 2018)

HHT?


----------



## mrandmrspoves (6 Mar 2018)

Most likely cause is simply damage to one of the small blood vessels in the nose. Once this occurs it is quite common for repeat nose bleeds for a week or two as part of the healing process. Cold weather is an aggravating factor. 
Nose bleeds can occur as a symptom of high blood pressure - but not normally unless it is quite severely elevated. 
If the bleeding continues - get it checked out by your GP.
You can get your BP checked at a number of chemists which will perhaps be more convenient than trying to make a GP appointment at a time when surgeries are exceptionally busy.


----------

